
Show HN: SignOff for Digital Marketing - royletron
Hey all, we are launching a new project today to aide marketeers in getting sign off for campaigns. Would really appreciate getting the word out their to your marketing teams (it is really beneficial and free!).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;signoffdarren
======
royletron
Would really appreciate any and all feedback :)

